# [HDA-Audio][Intel] Jakosc dzwieku

## Belliash

Witam,

Posiadam w laptopie wbudowana dzwiekowke Intel HDA. Uzywam alsy z alsa-driver i snd-hda-intel.

W alsamixerze nie ma nic ciekawego. Nawet ustawien mikrofonu tam nie ma  :Sad: 

Audacious i BMP graja dosyc kiepsko, dzialaja u nich co prawda equalizery, ale jakosc dzwieku nie jest porazajaca wtedy (za duzo sopranow).

XMMS z kolei ponoc ma b. dobry equalizer, ale nie dziala on w ogole na tej karcie. Dziala mi natomiast na desktopie na SB Live, z tym ze jedynie gdy wlacze 'Tune' w alsamixerze, a opcji tej nie mam na laptopie...

Co zatem moge zrobic, aby poprawic nieco jakosc dzwieku na laptopie?

Chcialbym do niego podlaczyc sluchawki z mikrofonem.

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc!

----------

## Kajan

Ja mam coś takiego, ale wkompilowałem to na stałe do jajka i w alsamixer mam standardowe opcje mikforon front panel itp..

Wszystko działą prawidłowo, wszystkie opcje są dostępne.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## RushPL

Magii nie ma.

Wyedytuj /etc/modules.d/alsa i tam dodaj wpis:

```

options snd-hda-intel model=asus-laptop

```

Przy czym model podmien na wlasny, lista modeli znajduje sie w dokumentacji do sterownika.

Nie wiem jak z jakoscia dzwieku, ale po ustawieniu dobrego modelu wszelkie kontrolki powinny byc dostepne.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Belliash

 *RushPL wrote:*   

> Magii nie ma.
> 
> Wyedytuj /etc/modules.d/alsa i tam dodaj wpis:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dodalem dokladnie to co zacytowales, ale nie pomoglo.

W alsamixerze pisze AD1981, a w dokumentacji alsy znalazlem ze powinno byc model=hp (mam HP nx7300)

Zmienilem zatem asus-laptop na hp i nadal to samo...

Mam jedynie: Master, PCM, Mic Boost, Caller ID, Internal, Off-hook

Ale audacious nie gra na tym najlepiej, a w XMMSie nie dziala equalizer ;/

Na blaszaku mam tak, samo gdy mam wylaczone 'Tune', ale tutaj, jak sami widzicie takiej opcji nie ma  :Sad: 

----------

## RushPL

Sprobuj przeladowywac modul i sprawdzac co tez dmesg pisze o wybranym modelu. Musza byc jakies zmiany. Jesli zmian nie ma to z jakiegos powodu nie dziala wybor modelu.

----------

## Belliash

1) w alsamixerze zmian nie widac

2) w dmesgu nic nie ma

3) Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/mercurial-0.9.4  USE="-bash-completion -emacs -test -zsh-completion" 574 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-9999 [1.0.14] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-driver-9999 [1.0.14] USE="midi oss -debug" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0* intel8x0m* -ad1816a -ad1848 -ad1848-lib -ad1889 -adlib -ali5451 -als100 -als300 -als4000 (-aoa) (-aoa-fabric-layout) (-aoa-onyx) (-aoa-soundbus) (-aoa-soundbus-i2s) (-aoa-tas) (-aoa-toonie) (-armaaci) -asihpi (-at91-soc) (-at91-soc-eti-b1-wm8731) -atiixp -atiixp-modem (-au1x00) -au8810 -au8820 -au8830 -azt2320 -azt3328 -bt87x -ca0106 -cmi8330 -cmipci -cs4231 -cs4231-lib -cs4232 -cs4236 -cs4281 -cs46xx (-cs5535audio) -darla20 -darla24 -dt019x -dummy -echo3g -emu10k1 -emu10k1x -ens1370 -ens1371 -es1688 -es18xx -es1938 -es1968 -es968 -fm801 -fm801-tea575x -gina20 -gina24 -gusclassic -gusextreme -gusmax (-harmony) -hdsp -hdspm -ice1712 -ice1724 -indigo -indigodj -indigoio -interwave -interwave-stb -korg1212 -layla20 -layla24 -loopback -maestro3 -mia -miro -mixart -mona -mpu401 -msnd-pinnacle -mtpav -mts64 -nm256 -opl3sa2 -opti92x-ad1848 -opti92x-cs4231 -opti93x -pc98-cs4232 -pcsp -pcxhr -pdaudiocf -pdplus -portman2x4 (-powermac) (-pxa2xx-i2sound) (-pxa2xx-soc) (-pxa2xx-soc-corgi) (-pxa2xx-soc-poodle) (-pxa2xx-soc-spitz) (-pxa2xx-soc-tosa) -riptide -rme32 -rme96 -rme9652 -s3c2410 -sa11xx-uda1341 -sb16 -sb8 -sbawe -seq-dummy -serial-u16550 -sgalaxy -soc -sonicvibes -sscape (-sun-amd7930) (-sun-cs4231) (-sun-dbri) -trident -usb-audio -usb-usx2y -via82xx -via82xx-modem -virmidi -vx222 -vxpocket -wavefront -ymfpci" 0 kB                                                                                                    

sprobuje updatnac alse  :Wink: 

chyba ze tu w flagach gdzies tkwi problem?

zauwazylem ze nie mam nic od ac97, a na blaszaku na emu10k1 mam ac97codec...

4)

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            40864  0

snd_mixer_oss          15680  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            31872  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5824  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                46816  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6996  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_intel         264800  0

snd_pcm                68424  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              20424  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    49144  8 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          9104  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

i915                   27584  2

drm                    97384  3 i915

michael_mic             3008  6

arc4                    2496  6

ecb                     4224  6

blkcipher               6852  1 ecb

cryptomgr               3968  0

crypto_algapi          16384  4 michael_mic,arc4,ecb,cryptomgr

ieee80211_crypt_tkip    11200  3

crc32                   4608  1 ieee80211_crypt_tkip

af_packet              20236  2

coretemp                7552  0

i2c_core               27392  0

hci_usb                15964  0

bluetooth              56644  1 hci_usb

ipw3945               182628  1

sr_mod                 16868  0

cdrom                  36072  1 sr_mod

soundcore               9104  1 snd

ehci_hcd               32012  0

b44                    28940  0

mii                     6208  1 b44

ieee80211              34248  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt         6976  2 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211

uhci_hcd               25688  0

usbcore               137832  4 hci_usb,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

intel_agp              27616  1

sg                     26592  0

unix                   30232  248
```

----------

## RushPL

alsa-driver ... czyms to sie rozni od driverach w kernelu? W kazdym badz razie ja uzywam alsy z kernela.

PS. Ewentualnie jak alsa nie bedzie dzialac to zawsze mozesz OSS 4.0 wyprobowac. Dziala bardzo dobrze.

----------

## Belliash

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

options snd-hda-intel model=hp
```

stery -9999

uruchamiane przez /etc/init.d/alsasound i cos to nie chce dzialac

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

co do OSS, to jakos zawsze wolalem alse i OSS tez wolalbym jako koniecznosc...

ale nie wierze ze to nie dziala na alsie...  :Neutral: 

----------

## RushPL

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> [code]
> 
> (...)
> 
> co do OSS, to jakos zawsze wolalem alse i OSS tez wolalbym jako koniecznosc...
> ...

 

Nie rozumiesz. Ja nie mowie o tym starym gownianym OSS 3.x, ktore to nawet miksowania nie mialo.

OSS 4.0 to inna bajka, dziala wszystko z palca i miksowania jest standardowo wlaczone. Jedyna wada to, ze Skype nie lubi OSS.

----------

## Belliash

posadzilem oss i:

LAPEK linux # modprobe ich

FATAL: Error inserting ich (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r3/kernel/oss/ich.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

LAPEK linux # modprobe hdaudio

FATAL: Error inserting hdaudio (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r3/kernel/oss/hdaudio.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

dmesg:

ich: no version for "oss_register_device" found: kernel tainted.

ich: Unknown symbol pci_module_init

sound: exports duplicate symbol midi_devs (owned by osscore)

osscore: exports duplicate symbol num_mixers (owned by sound)

ich: Unknown symbol oss_register_device

ich: Unknown symbol oss_mutex_cleanup

ich: Unknown symbol oss_mutex_init

ich: Unknown symbol oss_unregister_device

ich: Unknown symbol oss_spin_unlock_irqrestore

ich: Unknown symbol ac97_spdif_setup

ich: Unknown symbol oss_pci_read_config_byte

ich: Unknown symbol oss_strlen

ich: Unknown symbol oss_disable_device

ich: Unknown symbol oss_unmap_pci_mem

ich: Unknown symbol detect_trace

ich: Unknown symbol oss_contig_free

ich: Unknown symbol oss_pci_read_config_irq

ich: Unknown symbol oss_spin_lock_irqsave

ich: Unknown symbol oss_spin_unlock

ich: Unknown symbol oss_request_major

ich: Unknown symbol ac97_recrate

ich: Unknown symbol oss_pci_read_config_word

ich: Unknown symbol oss_unregister_interrupts

ich: Unknown symbol oss_udelay

ich: Unknown symbol oss_unregister_chrdev

ich: Unknown symbol audio_engines

ich: Unknown symbol oss_pci_write_config_dword

ich: Unknown symbol oss_pci_write_config_word

ich: Unknown symbol oss_create_pcidip

ich: Unknown symbol pci_module_init

ich: Unknown symbol oss_spin_lock

ich: Unknown symbol oss_map_pci_mem

ich: Unknown symbol oss_audio_delayed_attach

ich: Unknown symbol oss_contig_malloc

ich: Unknown symbol oss_pci_read_config_dword

ich: Unknown symbol oss_pci_write_config_byte

ich: Unknown symbol ac97_install

ich: Unknown symbol oss_register_interrupts

ich: Unknown symbol ac97_spdifout_ctl

ich: Unknown symbol osdev_set_owner

ich: Unknown symbol oss_install_audiodev

ich: Unknown symbol oss_unregister_module

ich: Unknown symbol oss_audio_set_devname

ich: Unknown symbol osdev_delete

ich: Unknown symbol oss_pmalloc

ich: Unknown symbol osdev_set_major

ich: Unknown symbol oss_register_module

ich: Unknown symbol osdev_create_200707070502

ich: Unknown symbol ac97_varrate

ich: Unknown symbol ac97_playrate

ich: Unknown symbol pci_module_init

hdaudio: Unknown symbol pci_module_init

wiec juz chyba wole alse...

tylko czemu to nie chce dzialac?

----------

